# Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro



## vifra (4 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Não poderia deixar de registar aqui no forum o grande nevão que caíu na aldeia da Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro, entre os dias 29 de Novembro e 4 de Dezembro. Desculpem a quantidade, mas o evento também foi grande

Podem continuar a acompanhar os eventos meteorológicos pela webcam da Gralheira












































































































































































Agradecimentos ao KIBE e PONTAS (habitantes na Gralheira) que disponibilizaram as fotos no forum da Gralheira


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Que quantidade brutal de neve


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Que grandes fotos e que brutal nevão!!!
Muito bom!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

Que brutalidade de nevão  

Excelente fotos, muito boas mesmo.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Gralheira de Montemuro, apenas mais um *Cold**Spot* de Portugal. 

A roupa estendida da penúltima foto deve estar...


----------



## GARFEL (4 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

DES  LUM  BRAN  TE


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Excelentes!

Grande nevão por esses lados!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Belas fotos de um nevão grandioso


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

Como sempre, grande reportagem!
As acumulações de neve na Gralheira são brutais.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Fotos bastante boas. Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## iceworld (4 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

Gralheira 

Sempre em grande.
Também gostava era de ver fotos do Lince na Bouça dos Homens.
Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

Gralheira a surpreender uma vez mais pela sua acumulação de neve.

Agradecemos a partilha, *vifra*.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

Nem parece Portugal... É Montemuro e basta!

parabéns vifra pelas óptimas fotos partilhadas e que grande sortudo....


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Dois anos depois...

A quantidade de neve deve ser semelhante.

Imponente!


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

Sempre um encanto muito especial quando se trata de uma aldeia. 

Excelente foto-reportagem.


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2010 às 02:50)

Palavras para quê?

O *vifra* sempre nos trás foto-reportagens deste nível! 

4 dias de nevão e em Portugal! Paisagens soberbas... Como sempre!

Obrigado por te lembrares de nós! E fiquei assim a saber que têm um fórum todo catita! 

Abraço!


----------



## vifra (12 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Pedro disse:


> Nem parece Portugal... É Montemuro e basta!
> 
> parabéns vifra pelas óptimas fotos partilhadas e que grande sortudo....



Obrigado a todos pelos comentários, mas desta vez não fui o "grande sortudo" já que infelizmente não estive lá para apreciar o prazer e o encanto que é, estar em casa quentinho à lareira e vê-la cair lá fora.

Não estive eu , mas houve quem estivesse e desta vez as fotos foram tiradas pela Elisabete Francisco, e aqui fica o registo para os amantes da neve, que nunca se cansam de apreciá-la.


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

vifra disse:


>



Mais um magnifico bouquet de postais _made in Gralheira_! 

Não sei explicar bem o porquê, mas esta foto está uma delicia ! mais que nevão parece algodão! Que arte!

Parabéns à Gralheira e à Elisabete Francisco! 

Vifra, obrigado!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Que postais...


----------

